

JSON in the shell - peteretep
http://blogs.perl.org/users/rocco_caputo/2011/05/apppipefilters---json-in-the-shell.html

======
sophacles
This is cool. It is always nice to see command line tools for stuff. It may
not make sense in the context of "big app" but whenever one has the option of
just one-off scripting from the command line, there is suddenly a new level of
usability.

In fact, I am usually not comfortable with stuff that doesn't have some sort
of easy scripting option, so this really makes a lot of json-based tools
suddenly much more attractive to me for production use!

